# Sound for my Challenger-pix and video



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I had David Bodnar make me a sound system for my Challenger build. He used a Dream Player audio board and made an amp for it. He used my Challenger sound files from my videos of 3985. It is not triggered, just runs for about 7 minutes, then starts over. I like it fine, pretty random and sounds good-to me anyway. This was it's test run in the C's centipede tender, looks a bit odd with the Pacific. Connected with a twist tie!


Here's a still of the components.
















Pacific towed it around and the centipede tender tracked fine.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, that's pretty cool. Dave is a clever and nice guy. When I first got a loco with sound I loved it. But pretty soon I wanted more control over the sounds. Why? Most people just like hearing it go "choo choo" and that's most of the pleasure for me as well. Sounds great


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just a sit and take it easy guy, so happy with it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry is just a no thrill kind fof guy







. Better than no sound at all. Later RJD


----------

